# how was this done?(please)



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

....this looks like crochet but my friend says its knitted.Could it be sewn ~fabric on rope?(T.Y.!)


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

quiltdaze37 said:


> ....this looks like crochet but my friend says its knitted.Could it be sewn ~fabric on rope?(T.Y.!)


I think it is crochet work and very clever the person that did it. benita


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

Crochet, and a lot of work! I don't remember modelling for it, but sure looks a lot like me! :mrgreen:


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

thats what I thought!!!Thanks--Pals!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

A close up would have been better... but it looks like crochet to me.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Crochet, any idea if how big it ? If its very big it could have been crocheted with something like fabric or pliable rope using a large hook. My avatar is made out washing line.


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

Isn't that a good idea to use up your stash?? A "self portrait", because, YES, she does like like me too.....!!!


----------



## Lamzdivy (Apr 25, 2011)

See this: http://www.zoneonearts.com.au/2013-03-18-yulia-ustinova.htm


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Definately Crochet...


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Lamzdivy said:


> See this: http://www.zoneonearts.com.au/2013-03-18-yulia-ustinova.htm


Thank you for this link !!


----------



## Lamzdivy (Apr 25, 2011)

You're welcome, purdeygirl!


----------



## emmatonoose (Nov 26, 2012)

purdeygirl said:


> Crochet, any idea if how big it ? If its very big it could have been crocheted with something like fabric or pliable rope using a large hook. My avatar is made out washing line.


Hmm. never thought of using washing line as crochet material! I just love KPers!!!
It's now on my shopping/next to do list!!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Lamzdivy said:


> See this: http://www.zoneonearts.com.au/2013-03-18-yulia-ustinova.htm


------Oh---THANK YOU!!!!How intersting/funny/funky/quirky!!!!!!!I enjoyed that ...appreciate your time


----------



## Lamzdivy (Apr 25, 2011)

You're very welcome, quiltdaze37!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Who's been spying on me??? LOL - what funny great creations! What a talented lady !


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

It's crochet! :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

That's funny...definitely crochet!
 :thumbup:


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

Thank you for the link. The lady in the shower is my favorite. I can't even count how many times I have stood under the shower just like that and that is my shape also. I wonder how much she charges for her work. I lot I hope.


----------



## Camping Granny (Nov 6, 2013)

Lamzdivy said:


> See this: http://www.zoneonearts.com.au/2013-03-18-yulia-ustinova.htm


Love the woman doing handiwork!


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

Looks like the way you make braided rag rugs the sewn


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I agree with the crochet and it sure is cute!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

All single crochet.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

don't cha' just love it!???????


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

quiltdaze37 said:


> ....this looks like crochet but my friend says its knitted.Could it be sewn ~fabric on rope?(T.Y.!)


do not know but good grief that was a lot of work. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Myangelhope (Jan 16, 2014)

Lamzdivy said:


> See this: http://www.zoneonearts.com.au/2013-03-18-yulia-ustinova.htm


I loved viewing this site. I was very surprised to see the sculpture of me in the shower! HAHAHA! All the works of art are absolutely wonderful.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Lamzdivy said:


> See this: http://www.zoneonearts.com.au/2013-03-18-yulia-ustinova.htm


Thanks for the site, very interesting.


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Lamzdivy said:


> See this: http://www.zoneonearts.com.au/2013-03-18-yulia-ustinova.htm


Facinating! love her work


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Looks like crochet to me. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Brilliant work! But don't know when she saw me! Looks just like me!!


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow. 
I'd swear it looks a lot like a type of basket I've made, where you use a rope & wrap yarn around the rope & coil the rope into whichever shape you wish. However, that web site says it's done in crochet! Amazing.


----------



## jaybeedesigns (Jun 11, 2013)

Fab link. Thanks.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

what fascinating and beautiful art


----------



## paulinevizard (Oct 22, 2012)

arlenecc said:


> Crochet, and a lot of work! I don't remember modelling for it, but sure looks a lot like me! :mrgreen:


And me....


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Very creative lady! Awesome work!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Wow...thanx for that site. I'm sure the "lovely lady" in the shower is me....before! So fun!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Now that is really clever!


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

It is crochet with oversized yarn and a large hook.


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Thank you for this post and thanks for the link, the lady in the shower my favorite!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

OMG! You are too funny. We must be twins because I think it resembles me.


arlenecc said:


> Crochet, and a lot of work! I don't remember modelling for it, but sure looks a lot like me! :mrgreen:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

arlenecc said:


> Crochet, and a lot of work! I don't remember modelling for it, but sure looks a lot like me! :mrgreen:


Arlene, you are sooo funny. Thanks for my morning laugh.!!
xoxox


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

The modern version of those little stone fertility figures archeologists love to find...except she's not quite floppy enough
:- )


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

I have made baskets by crocheting the yarn over clothesline rope, makes them firm enough to stand up.


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

If I did a self portrait it would use up about 3 peoples stashes !!


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

That is a really good idea thanks


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

It could be sewn like u see on african baskets


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks like crochet to me also.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Definitely crochet--I could enlarge it on my computer. Such a clever design!


----------



## ednavee (Jan 23, 2013)

Could be Tunisian crochet, sometimes called Afghan.
You first work left to right making the foundation row, then crochet another layer ,right to left, on top of the foundation row; this produces a rope-like structure.
Very quick and easy to do; my favourite.


----------



## knitster475 (Apr 30, 2014)

It's hard to tell what technique was used without a much closer look, but I really don't think it is knit. It looks like either tunisian crochet judging by the vertical threads going across each row or it could padded crochet where the artist crocheted over thick cord to give more body to the piece. It is also possible it is fabric wrapped cord that is sewn together much like the way coiled baskets are made. Considering how thick and rounded each row is, I would vote for fabric wrapped cord or padded crochet.


----------



## knitster475 (Apr 30, 2014)

It's hard to tell what technique was used without a much closer look, but I really don't think it is knit. It looks like either padded crochet where the artist crocheted over thick cord to give more body to the piece or it is fabric wrapped cord using the technique for clothesline coiled baskets. Judging by the joins between rows, I would guess it is padded crochet.


----------



## camgrafx (Oct 11, 2013)

Does the lovely lady have a husband? If not, there is a challenge for you!


----------



## Whitwillhands (Feb 12, 2012)

It's called amigurumi which is crochet. I love it because you shape as you crochet.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

I think crochet... oh that is very cute. I think they must have used me as a model too.


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

arlenecc said:


> Crochet, and a lot of work! I don't remember modelling for it, but sure looks a lot like me! :mrgreen:


LOL! That's funny!


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

arlenecc said:


> Crochet, and a lot of work! I don't remember modelling for it, but sure looks a lot like me! :mrgreen:


me too!


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Love all her work! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Willoughby (Jul 4, 2012)

It's a gloomy morning here in Vt. so this made my day. I'm still laughing!


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

arlenecc said:


> Crochet, and a lot of work! I don't remember modelling for it, but sure looks a lot like me! :mrgreen:


My first thought, exactly!


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

It looks like single crochet to me with very thick rope or multiple strands of bulky yarn. It's marvelous! :thumbup:


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks like crochet to me


----------



## nonaka (Dec 9, 2012)

camgrafx said:


> Does the lovely lady have a husband? If not, there is a challenge for you!


Look closely at the sculpted woman knitting. She is making a man! The telltale genitals are the only 3-D part of the knitting. Fantastic concept and realization of it.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Just a large fairy that every one seems to making nowadays so could use a similar idea and add a "few" more stitches per each round :lol: 

Thank goodness it doesn't look anything like me :thumbup: 

Know I'm wondering......hmmmm :? If I do the old newspaper hand crochet a lady did years ago in Seattle to make lawn furniture I could make some of those bent over gardening figures that they make from wooden cut outs. Wonder what the neighbors would say if I made them life size instead and in the nude--after all its art, right :!:


----------



## Deedidi (Dec 9, 2011)

And so did I. What a lovely shape.....?


----------



## Heather416 (Feb 8, 2013)

Lamzdivy said:



> See this: http://www.zoneonearts.com.au/2013-03-18-yulia-ustinova.htm


Thanks for the link - what an insite


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

I LOVE IT! Looks just like me but my boobs are bigger..........lol


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

inkie said:


> Isn't that a good idea to use up your stash?? A "self portrait", because, YES, she does like like me too.....!!!


Me too! Hmmmmm, maybe too much time sitting around knitting? Do you think I could knit while riding my bike?


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

oooh!! How UGLY. Sure could find something much better for all my left-overs. LOL It is CROCHET.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

WOW that is amazing,
I think I was the model for one of them. lol
Her work is great. Such talent.


Lamzdivy said:


> See this: http://www.zoneonearts.com.au/2013-03-18-yulia-ustinova.htm


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

looks like single crochet in the round to me.... very cute...


----------



## molyee2 (Oct 12, 2013)

This is a blog for the "flying fatties"
http://crochetknitunlimited.blogspot.com/2012/02/crazy-crochet-flying-fatties.html
Have fun


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

quiltdaze37 said:


> ....this looks like crochet but my friend says its knitted.Could it be sewn ~fabric on rope?(T.Y.!)


Brilliant!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lamzdivy said:


> See this: http://www.zoneonearts.com.au/2013-03-18-yulia-ustinova.htm


Thanks for posting the attachment. What a brilliant artist, quite an imagination, hope she sells lots and lots.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

molyee2 said:


> This is a blog for the "flying fatties"
> http://crochetknitunlimited.blogspot.com/2012/02/crazy-crochet-flying-fatties.html
> Have fun


Oh my goodness, just love them all, gave me my 2nd giggle for the day, lol!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

And now we need to find the pattern.
I so want to make one of these.


----------



## SandyC (Jun 27, 2011)

inkie said:


> Isn't that a good idea to use up your stash?? A "self portrait", because, YES, she does like like me too.....!!!


There must be a lot of look alikes here on KP. Because this is so me....ha ha


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Looks like crochet to me too! Nice art piece.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

It is crocheted, looking at it closely, it could have been crocheted over some kind of rope to give the whole thing more stability when it was stuffed. I also venture to guess that the artist stuffed it as she / he, worked it. If the artist worked the crochet over say a soft cotton rope, it could be molded a little better than without. Great peice of art. A touch of whimsie.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

nonaka said:


> Look closely at the sculpted woman knitting. She is making a man! The telltale genitals are the only 3-D part of the knitting. Fantastic concept and realization of it.


OMG you're right! You are so observant! This really talented lady has me LMAO! What a great way to start my morning. I'm knitting a plain old baby blanket, but I'm inspired now! :lol:

Another thing I just have to add: these show the beauty in the female form. I don't care how rotund some of us get, God made us and we're beautiful, no matter what our basic shape is. I think anyone with a good sense of humor is beautiful! I love the way the artist doesn't take any of us too seriously (while still being serious about her art).


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Look crochet to me


----------



## camgrafx (Oct 11, 2013)

was this lovely lady crocheted by a woman? I've seen the work of a couple of men who do sculptural things like this... just a thought. I have noticed frequently how the ladies on the forum forget that many men are talented fiber artists who do beautiful and extraordinary crochet and knit items. As a man who has been doing fiber arts since childhood I am disappointed that more ladies don't realize we are out there and contributing to the community of folks who enjoy these expressions of their talent.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

I think it is crocheted. Crochet around a cord will give the distinct ridges in the rows. 
I have seen baskets made by single crochet around clothesline cord.


----------



## MrsRII (Jun 9, 2013)

LAMZDIVY LOVED what I saw on the link you so graciously offered. Do you suppose any of the patterns are available?


----------



## Lamzdivy (Apr 25, 2011)

MrsRII, After re-reading the interview done with the artist I'm guessing that she doesn't have any patterns available. 

"Where have you exhibited your work?
They are not exhibited constantly, except in Olga Okudzava`s museum of author dolls. Often I have periodic exhibitions at The Central House of Artists.

How can people get your work?
I sell my works quite rarely, they only go to good hands or to the museums. In Russia I am selling them during exhibitions. I`ve never sent them to other countries, but now I am getting a lot of such requests, since I`ve made my page on Facebook.

Do you do specific commissions?
I`ve made a work for a request only once, for my regular customer, whom I couldn`t refuse. I think that it wasn`t great, because I prefer to work with my own ideas."


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Her "ladies" are awesome, what a lovely talent. I love them, yes they imitate my shape also.


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

Crocheted


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Lamzdivy said:


> See this: http://www.zoneonearts.com.au/2013-03-18-yulia-ustinova.htm


Wow most interesting. Thanks both of you for sharing
:thumbup:


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

I would say it is crocheted. It resembles the baskets I make. Single crochets over cotton clothesline. They actually work up quite fast once you get going on one. And they are very sturdy. They are easy to shape once you get the technic down. I have made replicates of American Indian baskets and other styles as well. But yes you can make them with yarn and yarn needles.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

camgrafx said:


> was this lovely lady crocheted by a woman? I've seen the work of a couple of men who do sculptural things like this... just a thought. I have noticed frequently how the ladies on the forum forget that many men are talented fiber artists who do beautiful and extraordinary crochet and knit items. As a man who has been doing fiber arts since childhood I am disappointed that more ladies don't realize we are out there and contributing to the community of folks who enjoy these expressions of their talent.


Hi Bob,
Welcome. I see you are relatively new to this forum. We have several men who contribute a lot. Some guys seem to be shy, not like us ladies who definitely are not!

:lol: 
Why don't you show us some of your work? 
Looking forward to seeing some of your creations,


----------



## dahnsc (Mar 15, 2011)

My mom taught me to wrap yarn around cording, and make pots. This looks more like that than crochet stitches.


----------



## dahnsc (Mar 15, 2011)

My mom taught me to wrap yarn around cording, and make pots. This looks more like that than crochet stitches.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

arlenecc said:


> Crochet, and a lot of work! I don't remember modelling for it, but sure looks a lot like me! :mrgreen:


Well then, you are a very colorful woman!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Lamzdivy said:


> See this: http://www.zoneonearts.com.au/2013-03-18-yulia-ustinova.htm


That is very unique and different!


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank you for sharing that fantastic art!


----------



## Lamzdivy (Apr 25, 2011)

Here's the artist's Pinterest page: http://www.pinterest.com/rayeunat/yulia-ustinova/


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

It looks like it is crocheted from strips of fabric. My grandmother used to make rugs that way.


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

How Cute. Looks like crochet to me also and an awful lot like me!!!!! We may have a war here soon,LOL


----------



## guiding light (Jun 1, 2013)

How innovative! It COULD be knitted in Garter Stitch and that would create the resemblence to crochet.
Hmmm, Bears a strong resemblemce to me.


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

SandyC said:


> There must be a lot of look alikes here on KP. Because this is so me....ha ha


All of us who look alike must be related by more than knitting! :thumbup:


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Lamzdivy said:


> See this: http://www.zoneonearts.com.au/2013-03-18-yulia-ustinova.htm


Thank you!! I really enjoyed this link.


----------



## hpcowles (Jan 13, 2014)

One other possibility -- there's a basketmaking technique that works over a base (like maybe a piece of cording or clothesline), and it can look like this if different colors are used to work over the coil. In which case, it's more like sewing with a needle, or maybe a crochet hook, into the row below.


----------



## KnitWit 54 (Oct 28, 2012)

Lamzdivy said:


> See this: http://www.zoneonearts.com.au/2013-03-18-yulia-ustinova.htm


The link was great. Thanks for passing it on.


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

Crocheted.


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

Lamzdivy said:


> See this: http://www.zoneonearts.com.au/2013-03-18-yulia-ustinova.htm


Thank you for the link - I found this absolutely fascinating! What a talented lady. Her works are both clever and amusing.


----------



## janta (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks like crochet to me too, But I do have english magazine with a pattern for a knitted boyfriend in it. The picture shows him in bed - think I would rather have my dog & cat, as usual.


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

Crochet.hard, tight work...usually done on a metal wrap design...then crocheted to cover the form...Love it!! Absolutely a piece of art!!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

ohhh thank you!!!


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

WOW!! That lady reallyhas talent and patience to be able to do what she does. This is absolutely fantastic. Thank you for sharing.


Lamzdivy said:


> See this: http://www.zoneonearts.com.au/2013-03-18-yulia-ustinova.htm


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

OMG, that picture gave me nightmarish flashbacks to when I accidentally walked in on my MIL...I probably won't sleep for a week now.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Cindy S said:


> OMG, that picture gave me nightmarish flashbacks to when I accidentally walked in on my MIL...I probably won't sleep for a week now.


....thats why I don't wear a swimsuit on the beach(I wear a cover-up)wouldn't want to give anyone nightmares...LOL!!!!OL!!!!!LOL!!!!!roflmbo!!!!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

We must be twins. Hi sis.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes crochet. I have done this over rope to make baskets.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

thanks !!!!


----------

